# RaindropDAO: Through The Looking Glass



## deodorant (Apr 8, 2022)

Are you a potential crypto investor? Have you yearned for a project that will utilize the limitless potential in Quantum Computing? Are you a spiritually awakened warrior, ready to fight back against the Global Negative Power Structure?

If you answered yes to all three, and are ready to prevent the worst timeline from occurring, RaindropDAO is a project which may interest you.​
_Chapter One: What is RaindropDAO - 我的废话的第一部分: 这他妈的是什么骗局？_​
Rather than attempt to condense the vast amount of information about this project down into a few measly paragraphs, I will simply annotate selections of the incredibly helpful FAQ, which has been so graciously provided.

So, to answer the first question on your mind, what _is _RaindropDAO?


> It is a decentralized autonomous organization (or “DAO”) dedicated to wealth generation and realignment of the world’s wealth and power hierarchy. This will be achieved through a process known as Quantum editing via cryptocurrency.​


Essentially, the project boils down to this. Using the power of Quantum Computing, RaindropDAO will edit the Bitcoin Blockchain in order to essentially generate new wealth. This new wealth will be used to completely change the world's power hierarchy, and possibly prevent the apocalypse, but we'll get to that later. First we can focus on how exactly RaindropDAO is able to create bitcoin out of thin air.


> The Raindrop DAO acquires existing cryptocurrency — such as Bitcoin — and then edits the amounts on the blockchain.
> The process is lengthy and intensive. [...] The process has been shortened over time. Dr. Wu’s process is only 3 months or less, much faster than other attempts.
> 
> A number of articles can be found on the subject, and the issue is a serious security concern for Bitcoin and all types of legacy encryption. (“Quantum Computers Could Crack Bitcoin By 2022”, “Bitcoin & The Quantum Computing Risk.”)
> ...


That's right folks, you read that correctly. RaindropDAO is in possession of technology and techniques which can be used to edit the entire blockchain, putting free money into your wallet. They've already figured out how to do it, and now they just need funding. 
So how do you get involved? Free money is such a lucrative opportunity that it's hard to imagine not getting in on this project on the ground floor. 

Unfortunately at this time, the project is only available to those exceptional individuals that have been personally invited by the illustrious founder Dr. Winston Wu (More on him later.) as beta testers.


> These individuals join The Raindrop DAO to participate in the editing process. They submit their existing cryptocurrency to be edited. Once edited, it is returned in an anonymized state and safe to use and spend. Their participation is critical, and it is required for the project to succeed.
> 
> Without alpha and beta testers, Dr. Wu would have difficulty sourcing cryptocurrency not connected to himself, his team or Raindrop DAO. The reason a wide range of individuals all over the world are needed is due to the fact they are able to purchase crypto through traditional fiat mechanisms that appear “natural” on the blockchain itself.
> 
> ...


So, it's pretty simple process;

Send your bitcoin to Doctor Wu.
Doctor Wu will use his magic computer (More on this shortly.) to edit your bitcoin wallet to have more money in it.
Doctor Wu sends you back your money, plus interest in the form of newly created bitcoin.
Absolutely foolproof.

So, now that we know how this business model works in principal, it's time to take a closer look and examine the technical aspect of this, including Doctor Wu himself.

_Chapter Two:  A Dream of Quantum Computing - 我的屁眼上长了一个大茄子哈哈哈!_​





To begin, we'll talk about Doctor Wu himself.

Little is known about Doctor Wu at this time, but thankfully we have this semi-autobiographical text to pull from.  According to him, Doctor Wu was born in China at some point in the past. Growing up, he had fond memories of an Uncle who would speak ill about the party leadership in communist china, which planted at a young age rebellious ideas in young Winston's head. 


> I appreciated that in him. He hated what the Communist Party stood for. Because of him, he planted the seed in my mind, to question my own life and my involvement in the Party.


But then, everything changed.


> Years later, in 2005, I was finishing my degree in computer science, and I received a letter from my uncle. _It was the most surprising, shocking thing I would ever read in my life_. It was a formal invitation, on State letterhead, to attend a meeting with the Chinese Army.


It turns out that his Uncle was actually a high ranking (nameless) member of the CCP, and a member of the Chinese intelligence community. This obviously came as a shock to Dr. Wu. He attended the meeting, which he quickly learned the purpose of which was to recruit him and others like him.  He signed the paperwork to become part of the shadowy intelligence community, as any good chinese national would. After this, he was immediately whisked away on a hyper-bullet train to a secret underground Chinese Laboratory/Research City, where he would spend the next few years researching Quantum Computer technology.


> I felt like the Chinese military was attempting to provide a healthy and sustainable life for its best workers. This place was not like a prison or military barracks, it was more like a futuristic city. Over the years, I would slowly learn its many secrets.


After a few years of attending Chinese Hogwarts, he was fully certified to work with Quantum Computers in an official capacity. This allowed him to be exposed to many state and international secrets, which he has generously decided to publish publicly for all to see.

The following is a heavily simplified list of the amazing things he learned during his important research.

Quantum Computers are being used to predict human behavior.
World Governments collude with the Media to disseminate false rumors and disrupt conspiracy theorists attempting to make sense of their grand plans.
The Covid-19 Pandemic was planned decades in advance by world governments. The Chinese Government was not fully on-board with the plan.
Quantum Computers summon extra dimensional alien ghosts when used.
All commercially available Quantum Computers are not real Quantum Computers, and thus are unable to see the future. (More on this later)
Information about Quantum Computing is heavily sanitized and censored to hide their true capabilities.
The Chinese Government used Quantum Computers to create bitcoin without anybody knowing.
Quantum Computers can only predict the future up to 2030 for some reason.
Humans all have souls that can be somehow observed.
God Exists.
The New World Order is planning to cause some sort of apocalyptic event that will destroy humanity and usher in a dark reign of unimaginable horrors.
Aside from that last part, Dr Wu describes his time at the Chinese Super Lab positively, however he eventually felt the pull to set things right after learning more and more about the NWO's evil master plan.


> As you can see, I learned many things. I was mostly happy in my work, until 2013. That is when I began to question things, because I saw the Quantum computing data was being so badly abused. [...] I learned the Chinese government, U.S. government, Australia and E.U. all worked together on these strange projects. The projects had to do with “capturing” souls, abusing people, torturing people, and keeping people trapped in horrible conditions in various underground prisons.


He began to plot in secret with likeminded researchers to steal a fully functional Quantum Computer, and use it for good. He convinced his superiors that further disabling of University Quantum Computers would be necessary to maintain secrecy.  He then went all over china making secret connections with university officials. 

In 2018, he put his plan into motion, and successfully heisted a functional Quantum Computer from a university, and replaced it with a fake non-functional one. The university officials helped cover this up, because "they knew I had the ability to alter the computers and unlock their power."

He took his new Quantum Computer and smuggled it across the China-Myanmar border, which required him to prove his loyalty to Myanmar by sabotaging the Chinese government in some way, which he was apparently glad to do. Unfortunately he neglected to mention what any of that means, so we will never know what sort of cool 007-esque adventures Doctor Wu went on. 
After smuggling his computer into a secret underground bunker in the middle of the jungle, Dr Wu began his work in earnest. He decided the best way to utilize his magic computer would be to produce new bitcoins under the RaindropDAO, to be used for humanitarian purposes. 

So you see reader, this is why ONLY RaindropDAO is capable of producing new bitcoin in this way. Doctor Wu is in hiding somewhere in Myanmar with his Magical Computer, keeping his organization semi-secret and inviting alpha and beta testers into the fold.

Now, you probably have a lot more questions about the grand conspiracy at play here. These are extraordinary claims and therefore require extraordinary evidence. Evidence that Doctor Wu is unfortunately unable to provide for obvious reasons of security.  Normally, the professional presentation of their website and associated plethora of social media accounts would be acceptable reason to give all of your money to them no questions asked, but in this case the claims are just too far fetched for the average investor. Fortunately, there exists one source of corroboration to support his story, from the most unlikely of sources.

_Chapter Three: Through The Looking Glass - 改变世界，我最后的讯息，再见。_​
Now, this thread will take a drastic left turn. Up until this point, we have kept our discussion mostly related to RaindropDAO and Doctor Wu. Unfortunately, the grand conspiracy the good doctor has illuminated runs much more deep, and it's consequences will be much more profound than any of us have ever imagined.

Last month, a dire warning was posted to YouTube and other video uploading sites by a mysterious organization known only as *The Guardians of the Looking Glass*. In the video, they warn of an upcoming false flag attack on New York City, on April 18th 2022. 






You see, these guardians are in possession of an ancient artifact which was discovered by the United States military in the 1980s. This device, when placed in special locations around the globe, will create a plasma cloud which will show media from the future, up until the year 2030.  The United States and other world governments catalogued this information from the future, only to be horrified at what they discovered.

The timeline of events is too wild and terrifying to describe in detail so I will simply list some major events in chronological order. I highly recommend you watch the videos in question for more detail or read the transcripts they have posted in their descriptions.

On April 18th, a car bomb will be set off in the middle of Times Square, killing ~2000 Americans instantly and injuring thousands more.
Russia will immediately be blamed for these attacks, and false evidence will be shown to the world corroborating this story.
Biden will declare war on Russia in retaliation, attacking Russian assets and military personnel around the globe.
Russia will respond by attacking US military bases in Europe and abroad. 
Russia overall suffers much more casualties, which in turn causes criticism of the United States by India and China and others for the severity of their attacks.
A second false flag attack will be launched in Washington DC, which I will not describe here because I don't want to be put on a fucking list. Let's just say it rhymes with Ant Thorax.
The resulting biological contamination will spread across the entire Eastern Seaboard, killing millions of people. Russia will immediately be blamed because of their connection with the specific strain of the biological attack.
The United States responds by launching an all out Nuclear Attack on Russia, however only about 30% of their weapons manage to make it through Russia's air defense.
Russia retaliates with targeted nuclear strikes on major US cities and nuclear silos, killing further countless millions.
The United States is totally crippled in the aftermath of these attacks, resulting in a complete collapse of their society and later a partition of their territory between China and Russia, making them the defacto world powers.
European Elites use this situation to further their Vaccination Program, injecting billions around the globe with further doses of Graphine Oxide.
This Graphine Oxide will react to some sort of Cosmic Event in 2030, causing all vaccinated people to have their souls destroyed and sent to hell.
The remaining Elites will inject themeselves with an enhanced version of the vaccine which will cause their soul to be filled with positive energies, making them essentially immortal and giving them superpowers.
There is however, a way to prevent this dark future.  By sharing the videos with others, you will be able to disrupt the false flag attack and prevent it from happening.  This will cause a future where instead of a nuclear war, humanity begins to heal and cast aside it's vices. Eventually in 2030, when the cosmic event happens, all unvaccinated individuals will receive a lighter version of the immortality and super powers.

However, there are many events that need to be stopped before we can be put on the Positive Timeline. One of which, is the assassination of our illustrious Doctor Wu which will apperently happen on May 20th.




Without Doctor Wu's Quantum Bitcoin technology creating free infinite wealth for everyone, the Negative Timeline is almost completely assured. This is why the elites have planned an operation to assassinate him.

This CAN be stopped, but only if you share the videos, and personally write emails to the Guardians attempting to join their organization. They may also personally reach out to you and attempt to recruit you into their inner circle.

_Chapter Four: Conclusions - 我什至不知道我为什么发布这个，我只是觉得他们也试图建立一个邪教很有趣。_​
Hopefully by now you have absorbed this information properly, and now you are ready to begin making a difference. With your help and cooperation, Doctor Wu can help everyone get free money and we will all be immortal and it will be awesome and also the evil people running the world right now will end up homeless and destitute.

Now-- I know what SOME of you might be saying.

"Deodorant, what the fuck is the point of this thread? This is just some obscure Ponzi Scheme." 

And to you sir, I say shame upon you. Doctor Wu is a highly respected Scientist/Spy/Philanthropist, and any attempt to smear him or RaindropDAO or the Guardians in the replies of this thread will be met with fierce condemnation. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------


Take one look at the their shitty forums, and you will see a few people that have already been tricked.

In short, I just wanted to share a ponzi scheme I saw somebody share on /pol/ today. This person is maliciously targeting schizoids for their money. Say what you want about whomever is retarded enough to believe any of this, but at the base level I find targeting people with buzzwords and LARP-like delusions to be pretty disgusting. I also found their claims to be relatively entertaining. 

Also, the lines in the 'guardian' youtube videos about recruiting people is concerning when you put it in the context of the videos being about stopping major terrorist attacks in the United States. At best, this is a pathway into the scam, at worse it could possibly be a real cult.

I hope you found this as r/mildlyinteresting as I did.


----------



## Breadbassket (Apr 8, 2022)

This an interesting find, it seems like quite the esoteric scam to be honest.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 8, 2022)

>This Graphine Oxide will react to some sort of Cosmic Event in 2030, causing all vaccinated people to have their souls destroyed and sent to hell.
kino


----------



## GHTD (Apr 9, 2022)

Chinese Q?


----------

